# It's a colt! Born at 6:30 (ish) this morning



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

This would be other, other pets I guess. My sisters horse Nandi foaled about 6:30 this morning. It's a colt! Those long back legs make it hard to stand! Below is a link to her barn cam. 

Awww, he finally got up and his having his first breakfast! :bowl:

http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=aarninks


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

OH NO!!! the link doesn't work for me


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

If you have Vista and firefox, it won't work at all......I have to use Internet Explorer.

if it's not that, I'm not sure why it won't work for you.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Bummer I have Vista and IE but it won't run the active x controls  

So post some pics already LOL


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Awwww...he's so cute staggering around on those lonnng legs. Very sweet, thanks for posting, I love horses!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Acchh! I don't know how. LOL!

Funny, my sister is in Anson county, near you. She lives off of Hwy 218!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's kinda wobbly ain't he Mama? 

So cute, and the pictures on your website of your horses are stunning.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Don't know why this came through twice  That's why I edited


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Shoot. I can't see him either.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

*It's a colt! (with pics)*

Not the greatest pics, but the best I could do from outside the stall. Mom is just a little jumpy.  I don't know how the poor thing can walk with all those back legs! All legs and skinny body! But just as cute as can be. His name hasn't been decided yet, but it can start with a D,E or F (it's a Friesian naming thing). Right now she's calling him Dufus cause he keeps trying to drink underneath mom's front legs. :doh:

A day and a 1/2 old.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is handsome. Love the color of him. Please post more pictures as he grows up.


----------

